# Old PS2 games to look out for



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2010)

I recently set my old PS2 up in the bedroom of my new flat, partly as a DVD player but also to play games on obviously. I already have a few - GTA: SA, Disgaea, Killer7, a few others - but does anyone have any recommendations for ones to look out for next time I'm in Cash Convertors?

Mostly I like RPGs and quite sandboxy stuff but I'm relatively easy.


----------



## yield (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus, Okami and Beyond Good & Evil? 

Found my old n64 the other day. Almost put on Legend of Zelda for old times sake.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 19, 2010)

Forty Winks is a kid's game but the gameplay was good.


----------



## debaser (Jul 19, 2010)

Persona 3 for some classic jrpg. God Hand for what is still the worlds best beat em up and Shadow of the Colossus for a bit of brilliance.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 19, 2010)

Ico and GTA: Vice City (way better than SA for the soundtrack alone)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got a few PS2 games gathering dust, can send them to you if you want them - I'll have a look at what I've got, rarely use it now, apart from watching dvds occasionally in it.


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2010)

Lego Star Wars, Lego Indiana Jones and Lego Batman are all good fun. The Hitman games if you like that sort of thing. 

The Godfather is quite good too - GTA in the olden days, basically.


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 19, 2010)

Disgaea: Hour of Darkness. 

It's epic.


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Disgaea: Hour of Darkness.
> 
> It's epic.



he's already got it.  

final fantasy X?  (don't bother with 8 and 9, although they're alright)

dragon quest VIII

Suikoden 3 (but not 4).  1 and 2 are PS1 games - worth getting if you see them.

Resi Evil 4

Front Mission series.... (robot rpg)


----------



## Silva (Jul 19, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3 (don't bother with 2), Phantasy Star Universe, The Warriors, Ace Combat, God Hand, Viewtiful Joe, Burnout Dominator, Black, The Punisher and Red Dead Revolver. Maybe.


----------



## starfish (Jul 22, 2010)

XIII is pretty good. Based on a French or Belgian comic. The graphics were quite cartoony, made it seem like you were playing a graphic novel.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2010)

Prince of Persia, of course, if you don't have it on any other platforms. We have that and a couple of other good games you could borrow (but not give, because they're my daughter's).


----------



## dylans (Jul 25, 2010)

Scarface. Resident evil 4, Gun, black


----------



## The Groke (Jul 25, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Prince of Persia, of course,



Yeah, The Sands of Time still stands head and shoulders above all other efforts in the series...a real classic.

Been playing through it again myself recently on the PC (with Xbox controller) and it is still beautiful, charming and challenging today.


----------

